# 5d3 Buttons not working



## KurtStevens (May 24, 2014)

Some info before I get into my problem:

I have the 1.0.7 firmware on a 5d3 with an attached canon battery grip with two canon batteries.

Just shot last night in a lightning storm, with light to moderate rain with the Rokinon 14mm. Not an issue, dried the camera off and everything once I was done, was shooting for max ten minutes out in the rain total. I tried to look at the images today, none of the buttons work. The shutter button, the top lcd light button are the only buttons that worked. Tried going through to get anything to appear on the screen or to work and nothing has done the job. 

I've got the screen to come on twice, but then when that happens the shutter button or any button for that matter to bring the camera back to being ready to take a photo doesn't work. Never had a problem like this before. I don't think there was a waterleak at all since everything seems to be working fine. Don't think its the card since I tried it with another card and another lens and I've tried working the camera without the grip as well. The metering and things work like that but like I said none of the buttons work. 

Have a wedding to shoot on the 31st and that is the next time I'll need my camera, any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## Sporgon (May 24, 2014)

Dry it out with your preferred method, battery out. Canon's 'weather sealing' on all it's bodies bar the 1 series seems to be quite useless.


----------



## KurtStevens (May 24, 2014)

Sitting in a bag of rice now with the batteries removed and card removed as well. Any suggestions on raincovers that work well for both wide angle and tele?


----------



## expatinasia (May 25, 2014)

KurtStevens said:


> Any suggestions on raincovers that work well for both wide angle and tele?



For tele (such as 70-200 f/2.8 ii) and the big whites I highly recommend Canon's own rain covers.

They do not make one for wide angle as most people would not be shooting wide in the rain. The OpTech would be an option I guess, or an umbrella.

Hope you get it sorted. Good luck.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 26, 2014)

Unfortunately, that sounds like classic water damage – works fine immediately after exposure, problems start soon after. The Rokinon isn't a sealed lens, there's no gasket at the lens mount to prevent water ingress. 

Drying it out with some desiccant (or rice) is your best bet. Did you pull the backup battery, too? If not, you should.


----------



## YuengLinger (May 27, 2014)

Camera got wet and stopped working. Hardly a complicated issue that can be solved by group think, imo.

Send it to service as soon as possible! And stop shooting in the rain, for crying out loud. 

As for the wedding, if you expect to get paid, always have a backup. If that fails, you'd better have a friendly partner or even competitor who will step in--rather than just cancel and expect the client to scramble.


----------



## unfocused (May 27, 2014)

YuengLinger said:


> Camera got wet and stopped working. Hardly a complicated issue that can be solved by group think, imo.
> 
> Send it to service as soon as possible! And stop shooting in the rain, for crying out loud.



+1



YuengLinger said:


> As for the wedding...



lensrentals.com Better pay for overnight shipping.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (May 27, 2014)

3 suggestions:

1) If you have another protog friend, check about borrowing some gear.
2) Check lens rentals and borrow lenses.
3) Look into the CPS program and see if you qualify for a loan while they fix your gear.

I hope this helps, and best of luck amigo!
-Tabor


----------



## CurtL5 (May 27, 2014)

Have a Mk III...
Dunked it in a beautiful Hawaiian pond while attached to a 16-35 II...
Only the briefest (less than 1sec) of dunks, but definitely got wet!

Dried it out by removing _everything_ and then running the A/C fan into/onto/around it for several hours...

Virtually everything worked but interestingly, the buttons on top reprogrammed themselves to begin swapping tasks that are impossible to set in the manner they set themselves.

Tried to deal with it for a time but ultimately sent it to CPS and they did some undefined repair to the control board which seems to have completely resolved the problem.

Doesn't help you, but similar experience and probably your next steps too...


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (May 27, 2014)

I know your pain! I had similar scare/experience documented here:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20252.msg382776#msg382776

Take out the battery, don't turn it on! Ignore the temptation to check on it and leave it be for 3 days(longer the better). Others suggested desiccants but I didn't have any at the time so I just closed my dorm room door, turned the heater on high and let my 6d sleep in my bed. 

Good luck!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 27, 2014)

The issue is that the 5D3 is weather sealed, but no where does Canon define what that means? If Canon puts one foam rubber bushing on their camera, they can claim that it is "weather sealed". Canon never says weather proof or water proof. It is kinda like "water resistant".. what exactly does that mean. It means it will resist water to the point where it won't. ;D

There is no independent standard of testing for the term "weather sealed". I never take any of my cameras out in the rain without a cover. Just my luck I would find out what "weather sealed" means. 

I am sorry to hear about this happening to your camera.


----------



## Harry Muff (May 27, 2014)

Take the battery grip off and try it. Sometimes they can confuse the camera.


----------



## Niterider (May 27, 2014)

I was photographing at the beach once when I got hit by a wave. The camera got wet so I immediately put the battery in my pocket (which was wet). Later, when I got home, I dried out the camera and turned it on. It acted the same way yours is. It turned out that actually the battery was fried. A new battery did the trick and it is working again perfectly. Maybe it could be a problem that your batteries were damaged. Try a fresh battery at the store before sending it back to CPS


----------



## YuengLinger (May 27, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> The issue is that the 5D3 is weather sealed, but no where does Canon define what that means? If Canon puts one foam rubber bushing on their camera, they can claim that it is "weather sealed". Canon never says weather proof or water proof. It is kinda like "water resistant".. what exactly does that mean. It means it will resist water to the point where it won't. ;D
> 
> There is no independent standard of testing for the term "weather sealed". I never take any of my cameras out in the rain without a cover. Just my luck I would find out what "weather sealed" means.
> 
> I am sorry to hear about this happening to your camera.



+1 Very well said!


----------



## archiea (Jun 1, 2014)

As per canon's less than scientific instructions, if you are out in a slight drizzle you are OK. As soon as you are getting too wet, then so is your camera!

I think common sense says don't get it wet, use a rain jacket on the camera. I remember I was shooting by a pool and some water splashed up and droplets hit the camera. Droplets, not buckets. These drops can get inbetween the buttons and short out a typical camera. I think that was the intent of the canon's weather seal. That's it. Shooting in the rain, that's the job of the 1DX.


----------



## archiea (Jun 1, 2014)

As per canon's less than scientific instructions, if you are out in a slight drizzle you are OK. As soon as you are getting too wet, then so is your camera!

I think common sense says don't get it wet, use a rain jacket on the camera. I remember I was shooting by a pool and some water splashed up and droplets hit the camera. Droplets, not buckets. These drops can get inbetween the buttons and short out a typical camera. I think that was the intent of the canon's weather seal. That's it. Shooting in the rain, that's the job of the 1DX.


----------

